# First time using charcoal



## SideDoorSoaps (May 17, 2011)

We made a Tea Tree soap with charcoal and tussah silk and this is what we got. I was soo excited to see this soap when it was time to cut!







This is the whole batch:


----------



## SilverFox (May 17, 2011)

I love it!! I've been wanting to use charcoal for a while now! It's going to be on my next order for sure  8)


----------



## Araseth (May 17, 2011)

Those look great


----------



## llineb (May 17, 2011)

LOVE That!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 17, 2011)

thanks! I hope that the black doesn't come out on washcloths! We shall wait and see.


----------



## nattynoo (May 17, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!
You must be so happy wirh it.
Charlcoal is awesome. I love it.


----------



## judymoody (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful swirls!

I've never had a problem with charcoal stains in soap.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 17, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Beautiful swirls!
> 
> I've never had a problem with charcoal stains in soap.



That's a relief! Thanks bunches! My DH was questioning it the most.


----------



## cp chick (May 17, 2011)

Some great looking swirls there.


----------



## newbie (May 17, 2011)

I have swirl envy!!!! Those are so delicate and perfect! Was that an ITP swirl?


----------



## Relle (May 17, 2011)

Love those swirls and yes charcoal is on my to do list (which keeps on changing and getting longer). :roll:


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 17, 2011)

Those look awesome!


----------



## JackiK (May 17, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 18, 2011)

Fabulous looking soap!  Love the black swirls!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 18, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> I have swirl envy!!!! Those are so delicate and perfect! Was that an ITP swirl?



I do love this batch of swirls! Thanks! We swirl in the log mold with a hanger by layering each color and then sticking the hanger in and pulling up and down to create the swirls. It's a blind swirl so each batch is a little different. 

I so love the contrast of black and white. I think this is the prettiest batch yet! thanks, everyone!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 18, 2011)

love, love LOVE!!!!


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

Looks great, LOVE you swirls too!!!


----------



## ewenique (May 25, 2011)

Those look fantastic!  I just did my first charcoal swirl soap, too.   The contrast is so classy looking.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

*Love those swirls*

Your swirls are great, I have not used a hanger, but have been thinking of giving it a try.  I haven't used charcoal, does it discolor the white colored soap bubbles?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

*Love those swirls*

Your swirls are great, I have not used a hanger, but have been thinking of giving it a try.  I haven't used charcoal, does it discolor the white colored soap bubbles?


----------



## Jezzy (May 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Love those swirls*



			
				Cody Wellard said:
			
		

> I haven't used charcoal, does it discolor the white colored soap bubbles?



We didn't notice a difference in color in the lather other than it wasn't as quite bright white. And the only difference in texture also was felt when I rubbed the bar directly on my skin.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Great swirls!*

Someday I hope to swirl as well.


----------



## falldowngobump (Jun 2, 2011)

The swirls are beautiful!!


----------



## Elly (Jun 3, 2011)

Just stunning, love to try charcoal in my soaps


----------



## FaeryKissNaturals Theresa (Jun 9, 2011)

*Nice!*

I want to try this! Please what are the health benefits of charcoal in soap? Thanks!!


----------

